
Show HN: A pure Tcl JPEG decoder - networked
https://github.com/dbohdan/ptjd
======
xchip
Awesome! You might find interesting my 250 lines python jpeg decoder, it uses
only vanilla python.

[https://github.com/aguaviva/micro-jpeg-
visualizer](https://github.com/aguaviva/micro-jpeg-visualizer)

